# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Превьюшки

## Д.Срибный

Добавил генерацию превьюшек - при загрузке фотографий размером более 20К для нее будет создаваться уменьшенная картинка (Thumbnail) при нажатии на которую будет открываться большая.

Пока не уверен, что будет работать устойчиво. Если буду ошибки - прошу писать в эту ветку.

----------


## Д.Срибный

пример:

----------


## EQUIP

Проверка...

----------


## Д.Срибный

test

----------


## sss

вот то, что пытался постить в ветке "С днем ПВО"

----------

